# What am I doing wrong



## MakitaBoy (Aug 17, 2012)

Not right left my bad


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

One major reason for shooting left is not having a good follow through. If upon release the draw arm is not set inline and back tension is not being used, the archer will pull his hand out to the right away from the face. This action will usually cause the archer to shoot left. Also if you are spending too much time aiming, you may be unaware you are collapsing in the shot. You might also try making your bow arm more static. If you feel the need to engauge the front half, it is a "reach" not a push. 

First. Get in front of a blank bale. Consciously work on engaging the back and producing a good follow through. This will take awhile, but if you dedicate yourself to a few days of this it will make a huge difference on your shot. 

Second. Get close. Start at 10 yards and really concentrate on your form (set up) and then turn your focus into aiming, and only aiming. This will not only get you back on track but increase the confidence levels you need to drop the 6x6 at 50 yards

Good luck and shoot straight.


----------



## Old Man Archer (Mar 31, 2009)

You might also want to relax your bow hand , let the fingers hang down in a limp fashion so as not to put pressure on the thumb side of the riser. A typical problem with shooting with an open hand is that the archer when starting their ''push'' tends to squeeze or tighten up their thumb which upon release will twist or torque the riser to the left in a right handers form or right in a left hander. Keeping your bow hand completely relaxed is a key element in shooting a bow accurately.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Good advice above. Sub is right about the elbow position being important in consistent follow through. If we don't set it the same every time, how we expect to get consistent results?

Most every time I've seen an archer with problems with lefts and rights, it's due to a wandering elbow. The draw side elbow can almost be thought of as a gun barrel. Keep it in line with where you want your bullet to go.

Of course, there is a lot more to it than this, but it's one of the frequent problems.

Allen


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

I had the same problem last year. Killed my BBQ grill. I then put my blindfold and shot up close for several days. Seemed to help me.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

killed the bbq pit thats funny....ok the info above is very good, but what you said that got me thinking. when i see a open hand on any of my students90% of the time i see the shooter grab it and most dont even know that they are doing it.[ have someone watch you ] the hand placement is very important. get it out of the fatty part of the hand ,move the thumb to 2 oclock this will put the bone of the thumb on the riser. look at any usa mag. you will see how they shoot and pay attention to how they have the hand and grip...


----------



## mathewsjake (Sep 6, 2012)

listen to mike, he is very knowledgable, he taught me the same thing and got my group extremely tighter in just a short time


----------



## jon parker spit (Sep 6, 2012)

mike is a very good instructor i met him out at busch wildlefe today and he gaave me alot of pointers and made my paterns extremely tight in only about 45 min.


----------

